# Can acetone nail polish remover destroy cubes?



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 18, 2010)

After I had dirt my mini qj, no amount of cleaning was helping, 
until i used acetone nail polish remover in it, and it cleaned out 
quickly. Will the nail polish remover have any adverse affects on 
plastics?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes it's what causes jigaloo and CRC to melt cubes.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 19, 2010)

I used acetone nail polish remover on my type A, and yeah, it kinda does affect the plastic.

I don't want to say "melt", but it gives the appearance of such.


----------



## brunson (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't believe there is any acetone in Jigaloo. I would suspect primarily the methylene chloride (a degreaser) or possibly the tetrachloroethylene (dry cleaning fluid) to be the cause of the damage. It also contains propane and isobutane (probably propellants) but they're in small enough amounts and evaporate so quickly I don't think they'd have any lasting effects.

CRC Heavy Duty Silicone spray is 30-40% acetone (by weight). The heptane isomers are solvents, so they're probably not that good for your cube, either.


----------



## Wdth2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jigaloo contains 30-60% methylene chloride which is a potent organic solvent which is used to melt plastics together. CRC on the other hand contains silicone and another organic solvent.

Jigaloo:
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...1hMwBd&sig=AHIEtbTdOT_agiU9KYVCddXJBVfjcONArw

CRC:
http://hazard.com/msds/f2/bcl/bclfp.html

*Edit:*
It appears that both lubes don't contain acetone. Even if it did, it should evaporate before it does any significant damage.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 19, 2010)

yes, acetone can melt plastic however, nail polish remover does not have enough acetone in it to affect it if you just wiped it down with it. If you just leave it in there, then yea, it will soften the plastic eventually.


----------

